# Best Homemade Tools >  Homemade milling machine

## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hi. A few months ago I started work on a new project.

----------

blkadder (Jul 18, 2017),

Cascao (Feb 19, 2018),

dakwan (Sep 22, 2017),

jasonmandy (Nov 20, 2017),

rossbotics (Jul 22, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

jasonmandy (Nov 20, 2017),

LMMasterMariner (Jul 19, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017),

tooly (Nov 28, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

LMMasterMariner (Jul 19, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017),

tooly (Nov 28, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

LMMasterMariner (Jul 19, 2017),

Paul Jones (Sep 12, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017),

tooly (Nov 28, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

LMMasterMariner (Jul 19, 2017),

Okapi (Jul 19, 2017),

olderdan (Jul 22, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017),

tooly (Nov 27, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

baja (Dec 10, 2020),

Bverysharp (Jul 29, 2017),

olderdan (Jul 22, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017),

tooly (Nov 27, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

baja (Dec 10, 2020),

LMMasterMariner (Jul 19, 2017),

Okapi (Jul 19, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017),

tooly (Nov 27, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

baja (Dec 10, 2020),

bobs409 (Jul 18, 2017),

LMMasterMariner (Jul 19, 2017),

Okapi (Jul 19, 2017),

olderdan (Jul 19, 2017),

Paul Jones (Jul 27, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 18, 2017),

thatman (Apr 30, 2018),

tooly (Nov 27, 2017),

Tuomas (Jul 19, 2017)

----------


## bobs409

WOW! That's a whole lotta work!  :Smile:  Looks good though.

----------


## blkadder

You have more skill in your little finger than I have in all my body. I am always impressed by your builds. I just wish I could copy your stuff and have it come out half as good as the original. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Today worked

----------

olderdan (Jul 19, 2017),

Paul Jones (Jul 27, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 20, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Vyacheslav.Nevolya - your Milling Machine is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

This is a difficult group to impress, but a difficult tool build like this will do it.

Some nice entries this week: Electrician's Jack Stands by wizard69, a Spindle Sander by Andy T, a Rotary Table Mounting Method by LMMasterMariner, Branding Iron by Tuomas, a Bandsaw Oiler by Nightshift, and a Harbor Freight Wire Twisting Pliers Modification by rgsparber.

You'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, Giftrocket, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.


This is your 8th Tool of the Week win! Two more and you'll join mklotz and rossbotics as a 10-Time winner. Here are your previous 7 wins:












Metalworking Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: lathe, gears, motor












Belt Grinder
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: belt grinder, motor












Walk Behind Tractor
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: tractor, farm tools, gears, motor















Tracked Mini Dumper
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
farm tools 















Tractor Crane
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
crane, hydraulic, tractor 















Mini Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
lathe, chuck, motor 















C Clamp
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
C-clamp

----------

dakwan (Sep 22, 2017),

LMMasterMariner (Jul 21, 2017),

olderdan (Jul 22, 2017),

Paul Jones (Jul 22, 2017),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jul 21, 2017)

----------


## LMMasterMariner

Congratulations. Well deserved.

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jul 21, 2017)

----------


## rossbotics

Great work
Congradulations

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jul 22, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

Constructing a Fine homemade mill using a home made lathe and other homemade tooling it just doesn't get any better than that

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jul 25, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Updates

----------

blkadder (Sep 12, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 28, 2017)

----------


## Bverysharp

Congratulations on your work! Your accuracy is really something!

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

LMMasterMariner (Sep 12, 2017),

Paul Jones (Sep 12, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 12, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

blkadder (Sep 12, 2017),

NortonDommi (Sep 12, 2017),

olderdan (Sep 12, 2017),

Paul Jones (Sep 12, 2017),

rossbotics (Sep 16, 2017),

Seedtick (Sep 12, 2017),

Y-geo (Sep 13, 2017)

----------


## olderdan

I love the style of your work, well deserved award.

----------


## blkadder

Wow. You truly are an engineer my friend.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

LMMasterMariner (Sep 23, 2017),

NortonDommi (Sep 22, 2017),

Paul Jones (Sep 23, 2017),

rlm98253 (Sep 22, 2017),

Seedtick (Sep 23, 2017)

----------


## Paul Jones

Vyacheslav,

Your machine tool fabrication work is amazing and an inspiration to try to do this ourselves. Looking forward to seeing more of your work and thank you for posting this video.﻿

Paul Jones

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hello. I bought a three-phase asynchronous motor of 1.1 kw.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

blkadder (Nov 2, 2017),

Paul Jones (Nov 3, 2017),

rlm98253 (Nov 2, 2017),

Seedtick (Nov 2, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Jon (Nov 17, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

AlexD (Nov 20, 2017),

blkadder (Nov 17, 2017),

IAMSatisfied (Nov 20, 2017),

Seedtick (Nov 17, 2017),

tonyfoale (Nov 18, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 18, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

In the 8th part will be the construction of a gearbox

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 18, 2017),

Seedtick (Nov 17, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Gearbox for milling machine. Gears from motorcycle.

----------

blkadder (Nov 27, 2017),

Cascao (Nov 30, 2017),

LMMasterMariner (Nov 28, 2017),

NortonDommi (Nov 28, 2017),

Paul Jones (Nov 27, 2017),

rlm98253 (Nov 27, 2017),

Seedtick (Nov 27, 2017),

sossol (Nov 28, 2017),

tonyfoale (Nov 27, 2017),

tooly (Nov 27, 2017)

----------


## blkadder

I would love to get hold of one of those Ural gearboxes. They seem to be useful for very many things. Thanks for the update.

----------

Captainleeward (Nov 27, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

This is a gearbox of the Dnieper motorcycle. The gearboxes on the Dnieper and Ural are similar. These parts are universal, many interesting things can be made

----------

tonyfoale (Nov 28, 2017)

----------


## tonyfoale

> Gearbox for milling machine. Gears from motorcycle.



I have been thinking about using a motorcycle gearbox on my lathe.

----------


## olderdan

> I have been thinking about using a motorcycle gearbox on my lathe.



Hi Tony
I did that once and it worked quite well, a Villiers 3 speed box with a Vespa clutch but when I moved house I did not have the space for the drive train.
The gearbox is still on my shelf.

----------


## tonyfoale

> Hi Tony
> I did that once and it worked quite well, a Villiers 3 speed box with a Vespa clutch



I was thinking of stealing a Rieju gearbox from my son, I think it is 5 or 6 speed. I hadn't considered using a bike clutch, I will think more on that. I currently have an electromagnetic clutch. You can salvage those from defunct car air conditioning compressor. They are a great bit of kit, almost friction free when disactivated but add a touch of 12 v and they lock up. They can be fitted directly to the motor, thus you can leave the motor running and isolate it from the rest of the rotating components, greatly reducing the energy of the rotating assembly making it easier and quicker to brake. An electromagnetic disk brake completes the system.
This works OK but moving belts on pulleys is boring and a quick change gearbox combined with a VFD appeals. A VFD on its own just wouldn't give the low speed torque needed at the chuck or spindle.

----------

olderdan (Nov 29, 2017)

----------


## tonyfoale

> Gearbox for milling machine. Gears from motorcycle.



Vyacheslav, I don't see the gear change forks, I guess they will fit through the hole in the top. Will you use the original cam and forks or make something else?

----------


## olderdan

Thanks for the heads up about VDF drives I did not know that they lost torque at low speeds so that is not viable for me and you have saved me from buying one. I am cursed with spin on chucks so sudden braking of the drive would undo them. If I fitted a braking system to the chuck itself I would have hells delight removing it from the mandrel, I have four chucks and two faceplates so they do get swapped often. I am working with three speeds direct 860-543-93 + back gear and have got used to it, I would like a faster speed but my lathe has plain cast iron bearings which I defer to as they do get warm fairly quickly at top speed.

----------


## tonyfoale

> Thanks for the heads up about VDF drives I did not know that they lost torque at low speeds so that is not viable for me and you have saved me from buying one.



Alan, It is not so much a question of the VFD or more correctly the motor losing torque but more a question of lack of reduction gearing.
VFDs generally adjust the voltage in proportion (or close to it) to the frequency. If they maintained the voltage at the maximum at lower speeds the motor would draw more current and produce more torque as the speed came down, but it would only do it for a limited time before it burnt out.
Making the voltage and frequency (motor speed) close to proportional maintains the current and torque at close to full speed levels. Some VFDs allow you to boost current at low speeds but this is just meant for the short term startup which sometimes needs some help depending on the type of load. This boost is only a relatively small amount.
So what can you do about it? There are two things really.

1. Adopt the approach that I did with my mill conversion and fit an over sized motor as outlined here:
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/h...6661#post84115

2. Use mechanical gearing. If you gear down to half speed you automatically double the available torque.

PS. I should have made it clear that the torque of an electric motor is proportional to the current through it and the heating is proportional to the current. 

The speed of a normal induction AC motor is dependent mainly on supply frequency and to a lessor extent the load on it. Hence VFDs. The load causes slip and reduces speed to a bit under synchronous.

Some induction motors can be switched to change the number of poles, which changes speed and torque. This a bit like electrical gearing.

There is a class of small induction motors called shaded pole which are speed controlled by supply voltage. Typically the small pump motors in washing machines are like this because they are very cheap to make.

Commutator style DC and AC motors have their speed controlled by supply voltage, as in the motors from exercise treadmills.

----------

olderdan (Nov 30, 2017)

----------


## Cascao

Have seen a homemade tool post too  :Cool:

----------


## olderdan

Thanks Tony, I am sure a lot of us found that info useful.

----------

tonyfoale (Nov 30, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

> Vyacheslav, I don't see the gear change forks, I guess they will fit through the hole in the top. Will you use the original cam and forks or make something else?



The gear change will be at the top. But the upper part of the box will be sideways. Later there will be a photo

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

big o (Dec 14, 2017),

Jon (Dec 6, 2017),

olderdan (Dec 6, 2017),

Seedtick (Dec 6, 2017),

tonyfoale (Dec 7, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

olderdan (Dec 6, 2017),

Seedtick (Dec 6, 2017),

tonyfoale (Dec 7, 2017)

----------


## nhengineer

Pretty interesting Vyacheslav.Nevolya. Thanks for sharing.

(Remember Popular Science's Wordless Workshop?)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Captainleeward (Feb 19, 2018),

darkoford (Feb 12, 2018),

Frank S (Feb 11, 2018),

Jon (Feb 11, 2018),

Paul Jones (Feb 11, 2018),

rlm98253 (Feb 11, 2018),

Seedtick (Feb 11, 2018),

toma (Feb 12, 2018)

----------


## toma

I saw the image only..and I knew it was Nevolya..
Congratulations !!!!

----------


## Captainleeward

A metal giant has made a new machine...Cap

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Jon (Feb 21, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Feb 20, 2018),

Seedtick (Feb 21, 2018),

tonyfoale (Feb 20, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

EnginePaul (Mar 12, 2018),

Jon (Feb 26, 2018),

Paul Jones (Feb 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Feb 26, 2018),

Seedtick (Feb 26, 2018),

toma (Feb 27, 2018)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Vyacheslav.Nevolya! We've added your Milling Machine to our Milling category,
as well as to your builder page: Vyacheslav.Nevolya's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Milling Machine
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
mill

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

The project is completed! First chip

----------

Jon (Apr 11, 2018),

Paul Jones (Apr 12, 2018),

PJs (Apr 13, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 11, 2018),

tonyfoale (Apr 11, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

First work

----------

blkadder (Apr 12, 2018),

Jon (Apr 11, 2018),

JRock (Apr 11, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Apr 12, 2018),

Paul Jones (Apr 12, 2018),

PJs (Apr 13, 2018),

rlm98253 (Apr 11, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 11, 2018),

tonyfoale (Apr 11, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 11, 2018)

----------


## Gog32

Excellent work, as usual and very inspiring to us ordinary mortals. 
Great effort - thanks for posting and good luck for the future.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Amazing. 
Notice how effortless [one-handed] everything works? 
Less evident chatter than 'our' import turret mill.
Simplest, infinite range, yet most secure index lock ever. 
A gear box for spindle RPM's. 
Travel in each important axis X & Y, and a rigid Z, ideal. Quills are a convenience; not the same as a benefit.
Tool of The Week, definitely!

His thumbs up at the finish says it all!  :Thumbs Up: 
and, to any new viewers.....garden tractor in the background, he engineered and built too!

----------

PJs (Apr 13, 2018)

----------


## JRock

Your videos are awesome! Got me planning to build a mill. Thanks!

----------


## Big Rick

> First work



Amazing what can be achieved with limited resources some ingenuity and determination. I take my hat off to people Vyacheslav :Hat Tip:

----------

Jon (Apr 25, 2018),

PJs (Apr 13, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Vise for milling machine

----------

Jon (Apr 26, 2018),

olderdan (Apr 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 26, 2018),

sossol (Apr 28, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

olderdan (Apr 30, 2018),

PJs (Apr 28, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 26, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Gear cutting on a homemade milling machine

----------

Jon (Apr 30, 2018),

olderdan (Apr 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 30, 2018)

----------


## olderdan

Your ingenuity and resourcefulness never ceases to amaze

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 30, 2018),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (May 1, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

EnginePaul (Sep 12, 2018),

Frank S (May 1, 2018),

high-side (Mar 14, 2019),

HobieDave (Apr 5, 2020),

JRock (May 1, 2018),

NortonDommi (May 4, 2018),

olderdan (May 3, 2018),

rlm98253 (May 2, 2018),

Seedtick (May 1, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Milling machine works

----------

Frank S (Sep 11, 2018),

Jon (Sep 9, 2018),

JRock (Sep 9, 2018),

olderdan (Sep 9, 2018),

Paul Jones (Sep 11, 2018),

PJs (Sep 12, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 10, 2018),

Tonyg (Sep 11, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 11, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

We have a saying, especially for surprising or nearly unbelievable instances. Right now both fit, and along with a giant compliment! A solid gold..........
*Holy Moley!*

----------

PJs (Sep 12, 2018)

----------


## Radioman

Looking forward to seeing it make some chips! Great work so far.

I guess I spoke to soon. I didn’t realize there was 7 pages of posts!

----------

